# Shops that buy Wholesale?



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

Out of curiousity has anyone ever used these shops that say they buy wholesale, as in .....surplus animals?????? 

I was having a convo with someone earlier about them as to when I asked about my surplus 100% het bino boas at the time, and they offered stupid money like 40 each, I appreciate they are "wholesale" as they must sell them on and get a cut from it. and I suppose if I had like stupid amounts of baby boas then it might be an option or maybe for those who wish to sell up quickly, but I would love to find out how much shops are charging for 100% hets, 

I was only intending on selling the remaining four for £75 each which I thought was a decent price considering their colouring etc, and was shocked at the £40 offer, or is it just me lol!!

linda


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

40 quid is a good wholesale offer for a het boa!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

SCOTLANDUKBOA said:


> Out of curiousity has anyone ever used these shops that say they buy wholesale, as in .....surplus animals??????
> 
> I was having a convo with someone earlier about them as to when I asked about my surplus 100% het bino boas at the time, and they offered stupid money like 40 each, I appreciate they are "wholesale" as they must sell them on and get a cut from it. and I suppose if I had like stupid amounts of baby boas then it might be an option or maybe for those who wish to sell up quickly, but I would love to find out how much shops are charging for 100% hets,
> 
> ...


 can i ask how much you would expect the shop to sell ur babys for ??


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

SCOTLANDUKBOA said:


> Out of curiousity has anyone ever used these shops that say they buy wholesale, as in .....surplus animals??????
> 
> I was having a convo with someone earlier about them as to when I asked about my surplus 100% het bino boas at the time, and they offered stupid money like 40 each, I appreciate they are "wholesale" as they must sell them on and get a cut from it. and I suppose if I had like stupid amounts of baby boas then it might be an option or maybe for those who wish to sell up quickly, but I would love to find out how much shops are charging for 100% hets,
> 
> ...


 
Always a difficult one, and its understandable that people dont fully appreciate the margins required. 

If the shop was to take a boa at £40 and then sell it, to be reasonably competative to a private sale price they would probably mark it up to around £80. They are then often VAT registered (its statutory at a very low level of turnover, its not an option to be VAT registered for most) so thats around £19 of that profit gone. Thats takes it to around £60 in the shop keepers pocket - thats £20 profit to pay for income tax (up to 40% of that £20 gone already), wages, electricity, rates, rent etc etc. Then of course the shop owner would like to earn from that something to afford to eat and pay his bills! Even at £40 the private breeder will almost certainly make more money than the shop.

So, its easy to see why shops have to buy at these kinds of prices - once its pointed out! Hope that helps!


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

I have no idea what shops sell the boas for, hence why i have a thread up asking, I will just sell the remaining ones for 75 privately, or maybe less 

*thanks to v-max for giving me a different view on things* :2thumb:

ta
linda


----------



## Kermit The Frog (Aug 20, 2012)

I think that sometimes the shops do make stupidly low offers but sometimes you get a really good one. We should all support the local shop mines great they help me out if i need it and i can get surplus from them should i need it in return. After all we all need to make a living


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

Kermit The Frog said:


> I think that sometimes the shops do make stupidly low offers but sometimes you get a really good one. We should all support the local shop mines great they help me out if i need it and i can get surplus from them should i need it in return. After all we all need to make a living


I so agree as my local shop is ace in aberdeen, he helps me out if i need it but unfortunately he cant take in these wee boas - so I ended up phoning a few other shops asking around.

its all good though as it just makes me hold onto them a bit longer lol (was hard to let the rest go) 

ta, linda : victory:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

SCOTLANDUKBOA said:


> I have no idea what shops sell the boas for, hence why i have a thread up asking, I will just sell the remaining ones for 75 privately, or maybe less
> 
> *thanks to v-max for giving me a different view on things* :2thumb:
> 
> ...


If you are intending to sell the rest for £75 each privately then thats pretty much what the shop would get for them as well, 

Theres nothing more infuriating than being a shop keeper, buying somebodies offspring and then that person putting the rest up for sale privately less than what we can sell them for in the shop as it defeats the object of buying them off you in the first place - just another perspective for you  

I will no longer buy in anybodys off spring unless I am getting the lot for that very reason having been lumbered in the past,


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> If you are intending to sell the rest for £75 each privately then thats pretty much what the shop would get for them as well,
> 
> Theres nothing more infuriating than being a shop keeper, buying somebodies offspring and then that person putting the rest up for sale privately less than what we can sell them for in the shop as it defeats the object of buying them off you in the first place - just another perspective for you
> 
> I will no longer buy in anybodys off spring unless I am getting the lot for that very reason having been lumbered in the past,


ah never thought of it that way, then again i only have four wee boas to sell lol, I can see your point of only buying the lot if that has happened to you in the past, its amazing to hear peoples opinions on this : victory:


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

I know i shop that i used to sell to would only pay normal prices for hets, anything that was a het got a price for what was visible and nothing else. £40 to me sounds like a good deal.


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

R1Dan said:


> I know i shop that i used to sell to would only pay normal prices for hets, anything that was a het got a price for what was visible and nothing else. £40 to me sounds like a good deal.


as i say there is no rush, i was just trying to get my head around the overall reason for the initial price of £40, i will just sell privately at some point as they are good looking babies 

ta
linda


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha, you think thats bad, working in a shop once had a very large pet supplier ( both dry goods and livestock) ring us cos they were low on beardies they offered us a whopping £10 per dragon. thier trade price is usually around 25 we sold them at around 40- 50 most of the time.

But yeah shops will generally pay half shop price to the breeder.

maybe less for a quick shifter, something in then out due to no food price really 

any way best of luck selling your surplus


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

v-max said:


> Always a difficult one, and its understandable that people dont fully appreciate the margins required.
> 
> If the shop was to take a boa at £40 and then sell it, to be reasonably competative to a private sale price they would probably mark it up to around £80. They are then often VAT registered (its statutory at a very low level of turnover, its not an option to be VAT registered for most) so thats around £19 of that profit gone. Thats takes it to around £60 in the shop keepers pocket - thats £20 profit to pay for income tax (up to 40% of that £20 gone already), wages, electricity, rates, rent etc etc. Then of course the shop owner would like to earn from that something to afford to eat and pay his bills! Even at £40 the private breeder will almost certainly make more money than the shop.
> 
> So, its easy to see why shops have to buy at these kinds of prices - once its pointed out! Hope that helps!


 This what most people fail to realise about shops.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Also i think it would be good to mention that selling ANY animal for a ANY profit margin is illegal WITHOUT a PSL - this law isnt monitored as much as others and im sure everyone on this site that has sold an animal has broken this law. It basically means that you sell your hatchlings for the ammount it has cost you to get them to the age to sell.. food electric etc...


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Also i think it would be good to mention that selling ANY animal for a ANY profit margin is illegal WITHOUT a PSL - this law isnt monitored as much as others and im sure everyone on this site that has sold an animal has broken this law. It basically means that you sell your hatchlings for the ammount it has cost you to get them to the age to sell.. food electric etc...


This isn't correct you would have to buy in then sell at a profit and even then it would have to be of a scale to make you an actual profit annually .


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Graylord said:


> This isn't correct you would have to buy in then sell at a profit and even then it would have to be of a scale to make you an actual profit annually .


and theres plently that do indeed fall into this area at the breeders meets!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Also i think it would be good to mention that selling ANY animal for a ANY profit margin is illegal WITHOUT a PSL - this law isnt monitored as much as others and im sure everyone on this site that has sold an animal has broken this law. It basically means that you sell your hatchlings for the ammount it has cost you to get them to the age to sell.. food electric etc...


That isnt true - the law allows for you to sell offspring bred by you, it makes no mention of profits etc. What you arent allowed to do is to carry on the sale of livestock as a business, ie buying animals in and then selling them on.


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Basically what someone else said but yep the general mark up on livestock is double plus VAT. If you do not include VAT then you are losing out on profit because you have no choice but to pay it. The shop has to be able to sell the animal for a reasonable price or they would get stuck with it and lose money feeding it, heating an enclosure etc. So you are looking at 95-100 retail for your boas which is quite reasonable really. I know it's hard to get your head around if you haven’t worked in shop but trade value of an animal is less than half of what you would expect to pay for it.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Place I used to work at would add a 220% markup on livestock, if I remember correctly, but then it was very overpriced, like £50 for a Normal corn.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

ian14 said:


> That isnt true - the law allows for you to sell offspring bred by you, it makes no mention of profits etc. What you arent allowed to do is to carry on the sale of livestock as a business, ie buying animals in and then selling them on.


Argeed, As soon as you buy in to sell then you need the license.:2thumb:
I had a license for several years from home and the the councle eventualy said that I did not need one as I only sell animals I produce and never buy in to sell.


----------

